# Queen's University homecoming turns into 'drunken street brawl'?



## Mike Y (Nov 9, 2003)

I am sure a lot of you have heard about the street party on Aberdeen Street in Kingston, ON. The media had a field day because of two pictures of Queen's students standing on top of a flipped car.

The media also made it sound like there were 5000 people throwing beer bottles at the police and each other. I walked down Aberdeen street to discover a crowd of 5000 people having a good time. There were only 20 people flipping a car and only one person set it on fire. I did not see a single beer bottle get thrown at another student. 

The reputation of the university in the city of Kingston is destroyed because of two pictures. If it was not for those 20 people flipping a car it would have never made it onto CTV or onto the front page of the Toronto Star.

It's amazing how the media made every Queen's student look like reckless savages from a minority of people! 



> Brawl spurs probe of Queen's Homecoming bash
> 
> A university long-considered one of the most prestigious in Canada is struggling to restore its vaunted reputation, after a Homecoming Party devolved into a violent brawl with police.
> 
> ...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I started at Queen's in 1965! Apparently nothing has changed......


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> It's amazing how the media made every Queen's student look like reckless savages from a minority of people!


Welcome to the world.
Remember your comment the next time you watch "Cops."


----------

